# Dead battery? 5 times in three months.



## divgreg (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey all,

I am the owner of a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE purchased in September of 1998. The car currently has 48,000 miles and is in great shape, but over the past 3 months I've begun to have a problem. 5 times in the past 12 weeks the car has been dead when I go to start it up (only twice before in the previous 6 years). After the first occurance, I purchased an Interstate 7 year battery to replace the original factory issue. I also brought it to the dealer to check the electrical system for shorts or other problems and was told it was in great shape. I am a preventative maintance type of guy and had a tune up with plat NGK's around 40k (early 2004). Also I had the alternator replaced for free due to the recall. It's kept in a garage, I use dry gas during the winters and have never used less then 93 octane. Any ideas as to whats going on? My ideas: Fuses? Irregular usage? Bad/Defective battery? Just cold weather (New York City)?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks, Greg


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do you have anything drawing power after your car is shut off? Do you have an amp?

Something must be draining power.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

There is little problem called a Parasitic Draw that you might be experiencing. a simple way to test this this is to fully charge your battery, then park the vehicle for how ever long (1-2days) with the battery disconnected. if you go to start it 2 days later or what have you (w/battery connected obviously) and it starts right up, you most likely have a draw when the car is off. this could be many things, a light in a visor, clock, or even the ECU. If you have a multi-meter you can test this in the car very simply. with all the doors closed ,all accsesories off, hood popped, disconnect the negative terminal only and place the Positive (red) lead from meter on the Negative cable and the Negative lead on the meter to the Neg. terminal on the Battery. This procedure is done w/the meter set on the mA (milli-amp) setting w/ the red lead on the meter inserted in the 2A or 20A fused circut. You should get a reading on the meter. Anything less than 50mA is acceptable. Any thing more than 50mA and you have Car off Draw (parasitic draw). VERY IMPORTANT: DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR WITH THE METER CONNECTED. THIS WILL FRY YOUR METER !

CARSON


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

also i forgot sorry--- if you have powered amp for a stereo id start there. MrEous gets credit for that one. lol


----------



## divgreg (Jan 22, 2005)

*I've heard about "The Draw"*

Thanks for the quick responses! The car is stock, but fully loaded (electric everything). I thought that maybe my seat belt was getting caught in the door after I closed it so I moved the interior light switch to the constantly off position. I also make sure the radio and air systems are off as well.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

my trunk light stayed on all the time and i didnt know it till i left my rear seats down coz i was transporting a bike and saw that even though my trunk was closed, it still lighted up.

Ive also heard of some members here with there brakelights (bright filament)stuck and still on after they got off the car.


----------

